# Fonts im Fonts-Ordner löschen?



## Gabi (25. Juni 2003)

Hi,

welche Schriften kann ich im "Fonts" Ordner löschen?
Ich habe einen Fontmanager, bei dem ich die Fonts in u.
deinstallieren kann. Jetzt möchte ich "alle" Fonts die 
eigendlich nicht gebraucht werden löschen und nur die Systemfonts
beibehalten! So könnte ich dann den Überblick behalten! 

LG
Gabi


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Juni 2003)

Hi.

Naja, eigentlich sind die eigentlichen Systemschriften Times New Roman, Arial, Georgia, Garamond, Verdana und die Zeichenschriftsätze Windings und Webdings. Der Rest ist meines Erachtens nur zusätzliche Schriftarten, aber die kann man ja trotzdem gebrauchen. Deswegen wundere ich mich, wieso du die deinstallieren willst - sind doch nicht so groß!?!


----------



## Gabi (25. Juni 2003)

hi,

danke für deine antwort!
ich möchte die fonts deswegen deinstallieren, weil die "meisten"
Fonts, die installiert sind, eine Lizenz beinhalten!
Ich möchte aber "Lizenz freie" Fonts sortieren und installieren,
damit ich sie anschauen kann. Wenn dann aber auch noch die anderen Fonts dabei sind, weiss ich nicht mehr welche Fonts jetzt "free" sind und welche nicht, da muss ich dann immer nachschauen ...

Wenn ich alle Fonts deinstallier bevor ich all die anderen installiere, denke ich, kann ich wenigstens ein bischen den Überblick behalten!  

LG
Gabi


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Juni 2003)

Bevor Du jetzt Deine Fonts löschst -> SICHERUNG SELBIGER!!!!!!

Es gibt nämlich noch ein paar Systemschriftarten, die das Betriebssystem braucht. Das sind ein paar mehr, eine Übersicht findest Du hier (mit google gefunden *):

http://www.kayskreations.net/fonts/fonttb.html



* Kleiner wink mit dem Zaunpfahl


----------

